# Free MSN on a cell phone



## Josh.kirkby

Is their any programmes which will let me use msn for free, or atleast a free messenger programme for a sony-erricson w850i?

as long as their is a free programme atleast im happy, i can always pay for the wap


----------



## emo-wott

yeh i kno sum um??
ebuddy beta heres the link get the full version ok: http://www.ebuddy.com/mobile.php

or u cn try
this 1 i found much better 2 use u cn choose witch 1 u lyk better 
heres the link for morange :
http://monet.morange.com/#download_org.html


----------

